# Anyone need a Glendo ?



## Richard King (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a sweet series 2 Glendo Accu-Finish blade and insert sharpener on our own Auction site here on Hobby-Machinist.  Look at the top of the forum list.  If any of you have extra "stuff" in the shop list it here please. The management only charges a 1 time fee of $2.00 per listing and that money goes into the general operating fund to keep the forum bills paid.  Rich


----------

